# Edersee: Erlaubnisscheine bald nur noch online



## Thomas9904 (29. Juni 2016)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag Juli

*Edersee: Erlaubnisscheine bald nur noch online​*
Quelle:
http://www.hna.de/lokales/korbach-w...ee-angelscheine-bald-noch-online-6527760.html

Wie die HNA meldet, soll es am Edersee die Erlaubnisscheine bald nur noch online geben.

So will der Zweckverband des Naturparks Kellerwald-Edersee  ein neues System für Angelscheine an Edersee und Affolderner See einführen.

Die bisherigen Ausgabestellen würden für "Angler, die das Internet nicht nutzen" bestehen bleiben und man könne sich dann dort die Scheine ausdrucken.

Auch eine App zum Erlaubnisschein kaufen soll es geben, mit der sich Angler die Erlaubnis online herunterladen können und dann nicht mal mehr ausdrucken müssen.

Kleines "Problemchen" laut dem Wildunger Bürgermeister Zimmermann wäre, dass man da erst sehen müsse, wie man das mit dem kontrollieren mache und wie die Kontrolleure ausrüste, da rund um den See oft kein Empfang möglich sei....


Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Franky (29. Juni 2016)

*AW: Edersee: Erlaubnisscheine bald nur noch online*

Wenn die Herrschaften "schlau" sind, nehmen die sich ein Beispiel an einigen Verkehrsgesellschaften, die ebenfalls Handytickets ausstellen. Man hat dort in der App ein "Ticket", auf dem Buchungsdatum mit Zeitstempel, Gültigkeit und Strecke draufsteht. Nix anderes wie ein "Erlaubnisschein"... :q Und inne UBahn ist auch nich immer Empfang - kaufen/lösen muss ich die ja auch schon vorher!


----------



## pennfanatic (29. Juni 2016)

*AW: Edersee: Erlaubnisscheine bald nur noch online*

Online als Hilfe wenn die ausgabestellen geschlossen sind....  Ok.

Aber nur noch online?   Das finde ich nicht gut.

Dann erweben wir Maden und würmer auch nur noch online. Und bald angeln wir auch nur noch online, dann kann auch keiner der Sg. Schützer mehr was dagegen haben :m


----------



## Taxidermist (29. Juni 2016)

*AW: Edersee: Erlaubnisscheine bald nur noch online*

Die online Karte ist natürlich als Sevice zu sehen, wenn man z.b.außerhalb der Geschäftszeiten der Ausgabestellen anreist!
Allerdings gibt es auch Ausgabestellen die auch an We und Feiertagen erreichbar sind, wie etwa die Tanke in Herzhausen, nur halt nicht um 4Uhr morgends.
Wie soll es denn mit der Rückerstattung des Pfands für die Fangliste gehen?
Und muss ich bei online Bestellung eine Einzugsermächtigung ausstellen, oder muss ich zwingend dieses Scheiss Pay pal anmelden?

Jürgen


----------



## capri2 (29. Juni 2016)

*AW: Edersee: Erlaubnisscheine bald nur noch online*

http://www.angelpass.de/shop/deutschland/baden-wuerttemberg/kocher-schwaebisch-hall-2/


Das gibts schon ganz oft... 2 Euro teurer als normal!


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Juni 2016)

*AW: Edersee: Erlaubnisscheine bald nur noch online*

Wie wärs dann einfach mit den verlinkten Artikel lesen, steht doch am Ende:
Dass wer binnen einer Frist seine Zahlen der Fangstatistik nicht meldet, keine neuerliche Erlaubnis für Edersee und Affolderner See erhalten würde.


----------



## racoon (29. Juni 2016)

*AW: Edersee: Erlaubnisscheine bald nur noch online*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Die online Karte ist natürlich als Sevice zu sehen, wenn man z.b.außerhalb der Geschäftszeiten der Ausgabestellen anreist!
> Allerdings gibt es auch Ausgabestellen die auch an We und Feiertagen erreichbar sind, wie etwa die Tanke in Herzhausen, nur halt nicht um 4Uhr morgends.



In letzter Zeit kam es vermehrt vor, dass eine der Hauptausgabestellen keine !!! Zweitagesscheine mehr hatte. weil ausverkauft und trotzdem kein Geld um einen neuen Block zu finanzieren. Eine andere Ausgabestelle hat sich schlichtweg geweigert, Karten auszugeben (Infos hierzu gerne hintenrum, will hier niemanden öffentlich misskreditieren) und die einzige weitere Ausgabestelle am See ist nunmal die Tanke in Herzhausen- am anderen Ende des Sees. Also dorthin fahren, Karte lösen, zurück Richtung Sperrmauer / Bootsverleih ? Dann sind rund zwei Stunden flöten gegangen und das zur besten Fangzeit des Tages, nämlich früh morgens.
Dann doch lieber im Vorfeld den Schein elektronisch lösen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (29. Juni 2016)

*AW: Edersee: Erlaubnisscheine bald nur noch online*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Auch eine App zum Erlaubnisschein kaufen soll es geben, mit der sich Angler die Erlaubnis online herunterladen können und dann nicht mal mehr ausdrucken müssen.


Cool, sowas kann man auf solchen Dingens dann auch selber programmieren und hat dann wohl Edersee for free! :m :q


----------



## Wulfsbarsch (29. Juli 2016)

*AW: Edersee: Erlaubnisscheine bald nur noch online*

Hallo zusammen,

ehrlich gesagt weiß ich gar nicht, welches Argument objektiv gegen das Zusatzangebot der Online-Ausgabe sprechen sollte, ich finde das Vorhaben klasse.

Letzten Sonntag bin ich z.B. nachmittags mit meinem Sohn hingefahren. Wir haben - wie immer - in Affoldern an der Angelschmiede angehalten, aber: geschlossen. Gut, hätte ich vorher wissen können, dass die sonntags um 15.00 Uhr schließen. Hatte ich aber vergessen oder verdrängt, jedenfalls sind wir beide dann mit Boot und Trailer bei bestem Ferienwetter und -vekehr um den See in die Waldecker Bucht, haben unsere Scheine geholt und dann nach Rehbach. Genau in dem Moment habe ich noch daran gedacht, wie praktisch es wäre, den Erlaubnisschein online zu bestellen/auszudrucken. Dieselben Vorteile sehe ich, wenn ich im Sommer ganz früh morgens am Wasser sein will.

Also, ich freue mich auf die Möglichkeit, den Erlaubnisschein online zu beziehen. Am besten so schnell wie möglich #6


----------



## Wulfsbarsch (19. September 2016)

*AW: Edersee: Erlaubnisscheine bald nur noch online*

Kennt jemand von euch den aktuellen Sachstand?


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. September 2016)

*AW: Edersee: Erlaubnisscheine bald nur noch online*

Neues gabs zumindest in der Presse bis dato nicht..


----------

